# Orange-y Brown Slime



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I need help from the many poop-analyzers out there! 

Eli has always been a messy pooper, that is his poop has never really been all that firm and so he often makes a mess that requires butt baths. In the past few weeks his poop has been stranger than ever. He had a big bowel movement this morning that was very loose, very orange-y, and looked almost encased in slime. I've taken him out twice since and he literally has orange-y colored slime coming out of his rear end in thick ropes. It even has a funny smell which I can't quite place even though I've made a science of analyzing his poop. He eats baked chicken with dry kibbel, 2 strips of dry chicken or duck, occasional pieces of freeze dried beef liver, and one or two very small puppy biscuits a day. The vet says he doesn't believe he has food allergies. He did have his glands expressed a few weeks ago. So, does he have weak bowels, food allergies, or do you all think it might be something else? Thanks!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

have you brought a sample into your vet to be checked for parasites lately?? I would start there. Is he getting into something outside perhaps??


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I made an appointment with the vet after I found that Eli had an accident in my bedroom a couple of hours ago! He would never do that if he could have held it. It was so slimy and smelly. I'll keep taking him outside in hopes of catching "sample". We did take him to a state park last weekend and he was off leash all day running around the grass. We also hiked a few small trails. I didn't see him pick anything up in his mouth but I guess it's possible.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am glad you are taking a sample to the vet. slimy, smelly, can be anal juices (where else would some one say that?) but that does not account for the orange. 

without going the whole allergy route... it sounds like there is a lot of chicken/poultry in his diet. maybe try beef or lamb and see if that helps the loose poop. It may not be an allergy, but an intolerance. Jasper also has had this problem all his life until we switched to raw and started adding pumpkin. he is now perfect (well his poops are. twice a day like clockwork.) Or, if the kibble has grains (and the biscuit) try a grain free. even without allergies, grains can make a difference. 

I am glad you are taking Eli and the orange specimen to the vet. but you should also not have to live with loose poops. you may just need to experiment, but not too much! one thing at a time.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I did try a raw diet several months ago. He was interested for 2 weeks, but would only eat the raw beef patties. He turned his nose at chicken and turkey. When he lost interest, he stopped eating. I truly hate the runny poop. It makes such a mess and I worry that he's uncomfortable or sick.


----------



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

Ellie NY said:


> I made an appointment with the vet after I found that Eli had an accident in my bedroom a couple of hours ago! He would never do that if he could have held it. It was so slimy and smelly. I'll keep taking him outside in hopes of catching "sample". We did take him to a state park last weekend and he was off leash all day running around the grass. We also hiked a few small trails. I didn't see him pick anything up in his mouth but I guess it's possible.


A couple of days ago, Digs was suffering from similar symptoms - gross, liquid poop (looked like a Wendy's Frosty) and inability to hold it in. I worried he got into some grilling goodies from the holiday weekend so I brought him to the vet and they analyzed a stool sample. The vet concluded he had an infection brought on by eating the poop of another animal. He's on meds and a very plain home cooked diet for the week. Within a couple of days, Digs stools have firmed up and he has his "step" back.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Going from kibble to raw may have been hard on his system and then to switch back after 2 weeks... have you ever thought to home cook for him?
I have had to do this and it isn't as scary or as time consuming/expensive as I originally thought. Also, I would reduce the amount of Chicken in his diet. Tillie has very soft runny stools when she has any chicken or chicken based treats, with home cooking she has ground beef/beefbone, cauliflower, broccoli, squash, spinach and kale plus several supplements, and her poops are awesome! LOL here we go, talking poo again!!
Glad you are getting him and the orange goo to the vet ASAP!!
Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> Going from kibble to raw may have been hard on his system and then to switch back after 2 weeks... have you ever thought to home cook for him?


The raw diet attempt was quite awhile ago so that's not what's caused the latest issue. But, I'm hearing from you all that he's probably got too much chicken in his diet and may need to be switched to a more beef/lamb based diet for firmer poop. Since his poop is hardly ever firm it's true that he probably doesn't tolerate chicken all that well.

After we see the vet and clear any infection or parasite issues, I'm going to need to re-evaluate his diet. I'm not a fan of home-cooking. It's a time thing. But, if it's a once-a-week and freeze it type of deal that might work. I'll have to check out the recipes on this site. Also, when I tried raw he had the runs so will need to figure out how to either give him probiotics or ease into it. Who knew these cute balls of fluff were so much work!

I'll update you all with the results from the vet this afternoon.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie never had really good poops until she was older. I was constantly worried because they were a little loose. These cuties are a lot of work!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Keep us posted!
btw way this is our first week on home COOKED (I;m not sure we'll ever go all the way raw... ewwwww...)  and it took me about an hour or so on Saturday of cooking and maybe 2-3 minutes to put each meal together and that's it. We are still using the food I made (and froze) last Saturday!
I hope the vet can give you some answers!!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

We just came back from the vet. Eli had a blood work up, poop culture and intravenous liquids as he was dehydrated. The kidney markers are high but the doctor said that's pretty normal when a dog is dehydrated. We'll need to repeat the blood work in 2-3 weeks.

Meantime, I received antibiotics and flagel to settle his stomach, as well as limited ingredient canned food. The doctor said it's really important he eats and if he doesn't like the canned food to cook him chicken and rice. As can be expected, he turned his nose at the canned food so DH is going to buy chicken breast. So, we're going to cook his food tonight. If he doesn't eat tomorrow he needs to be hospitalized on Sunday. Oh, the joy!

Hopefully, it's the bacteria the doctor found in his poop causing the problem. If not, it could be irritable bowel (yikes!)

I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hope little Eli's poop issue is just a short term illness and not a long term condition. Start eating little guy and get well!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

hope he is feeling better quickly!! I'm surprised he didn't like the canned. Was it Hills ID??


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hope Eli is feeling better quick and that he will eat!!!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I hope your little guy is ok. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

whimsy said:


> hope he is feeling better quickly!! I'm surprised he didn't like the canned. Was it Hills ID??


Yep. The vet charged about $4 per can and the first went into the garbage. I'll donate the other can. Thank goodness I didn't buy more.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

jessegirl said:


> I hope your little guy is ok. Please keep us updated.


Thanks! I've been feeding him boiled chicken and rice, really cutting back on the rice as I believe it's caused constipation (can't win for trying!) He didn't have a poop yesterday but the ones in the days before were firm.

I've been giving him the flagyl and antibiotic. While it appears his stomach is settled he's not out of the woods. He still scoots his butt even though the vet said his glands were empty. She said this can be a sign of discomfort. He also walks funny sometimes. He arcs his back up and his tail goes down, then he sits. This happens during our walks. I'm really not sure what's happening with him but I'll bring him back to the vet in a week or so for a follow-up.


----------

